# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  DID YOU KNOW FLIES VOMIT ON YOUR FOOD?

## Affinity

Most of us find flies irritating nuisances, we consider them harmless in comparison to other biting insects, such as mosquitoes. Although the house fly doesnât bite, they are more nauseating than we think and they are known to spread disease.

Flies can only consume liquids; they vomit on their (or your) food in order to liquefy it. In addition to this they have sticky foot pads, which are used to anchor them to surfaces.  These foot pads can become the carriers of leftover particles of excrement or garbage, which in turn can be transferred onto your food.  :EEK!: 

*GRUESOME FLY FACTS:*
â¢Flies defecate every 4-5 minutes; 

â¢Within a 7 day period a single garbage can, if not emptied, can breed 30 000 flies! Remember those little white maggots... baby flies.

â¢Over the years, flies have been spreading diseases like malaria, typhiodfever,cholera, tuberculosis and diarrhoea. They also cause parasitic tape-worms on poultry and horses.

*TOP TIPS AGAINST FLIES:* :Thumbup: 
â¢Limit their ability to breed and feed, by removing their food sources, such as leftover food and soft fruits as well as sources of stagnant water which is prone to be their breeding ground.

â¢Empty your garbage cans at least twice a week, keep them as far away from doors as possible. 

â¢Seal any entry points around windows and doors using sealant or caulking to plug the holes.

Remember the facts before you allow flies to become a permanent feature in your home. Visit www.rentokil.co.za for more interesting facts on flies and useful ways to get rid of them.

----------


## adrianh

> DID YOU KNOW FLIES VOMIT ON YOUR FOOD?


With headlines like this I can see why the goverment wants a media tribunal.

----------


## Dave A

I don't think a media tribunal would help them change the facts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Especially this one:



> â¢Empty your garbage cans at least twice a week, keep them as far away from doors as possible.


How often does the municipality collect your garbage?

----------


## KimH

Thanks Dave, I've just logged onto the forum to read the new posts while having my lunch... after reading this post - I will not be eating today.  ;p

----------


## adrianh

Hmm, facts...

The problem is not in the facts per se, it is in the presentation thereof.

----------


## AndyD

Ughhh.

----------


## Dave A

> Thanks Dave, I've just logged onto the forum to read the new posts while having my lunch... after reading this post - I will not be eating today.  ;p


Why do I get the bad rap? Affinity started this  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If it makes you feel any better, I don't recall flies being a vector of malaria. I think the "facts file" got a bit messed up there.

But if you ever need some help with motivation for a diet, I guess you know who to call  :Wink:

----------


## murdock

i have just sat down with my lunch...i believe what doesnt fatten kills so the flies must be vomiting on my food all the time...cause man i have been putting on weight again.

----------


## KimH

Murdock LOL!!

Apologies Dave - my comment should have been directed at Affinity.... so Affinity GRRRRRRR!!

----------


## tec0

Here is my problem, First of if we have no waste disposal services from government then we canât get rid of waste, secondly the waste disposal sites are guarded by gangs and you are never safe if you go and dump your stuff yourself. These gangs are there to make sure that you REALLY donât want to dump your stuff yourself as terror tactic so that if they strike we as a population cannot do anything to them. âNice to knowâ 

Also keeping your home like a clean room is nearly impossible because we need to breath in air and have some bacterial exposure otherwise we will not have an immune system left and will die when we set foot outside our âclean room homesâ so to de-worm yourself once a month is very good idea because we drink excrement and it isnât properly cleaned at all.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Flies = Malaria? Since when?  :EEK!:

----------


## adrianh

Mark - Ag no man, where have you been - they've been doing it since the got a membership card and a 30% discount.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Eish, 30% discount?! Where do I sign up?  :Big Grin:  

(Side note: With my impending gym contract renewal, I wish Virgin Active would offer 30% discounts!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Btw, love the new sig - So very punny!  :Wink:

----------


## fritz j

good tips affinity.  :Big Grin:

----------

